# Family cruser on a budget



## sails4peace

I am currently looking to purchase a small cruising sailboat for myself, wife and two small children. I will be sailing mostly in the waters off of New England, with regular trips up the coast from North Shore of Massachusetts, to Maine and possibly Nova Scotia. I am more concerned with Seaworthiness than accomodation, but would prefer both. The size range that seems within budget looks to be in the 24 to 30 foot range, all depending of course with equipment, sails, electronics, etc.. Does anyone have recommendations for what I''ve described that can fit the bill for under 10K? Would also seriously consider pooling money with other co-owners in my immediate area, to get more boat. Please email me if interested. Thanks ahead for any and all suggestions. Fair winds....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I used to live in Mass and Maine and remember both areas as great sailing but unpredictable wx. Based on that alone, I''d sure lean toward a 30'' instead of a 24''. I think 10k should get you a nice boat if you shop careful and you''re willing to buy a little older. I sail an O''Day 25 on the Chesapeake (currently for sale at $4000 to offer some perspective), and think a slightly larger version would fit your needs nicely. O''Day makes several sizes larger than 25''. They sail well- surprisingly fast and stable, and are pretty affordable. Tartan and Pearson might be good boats to check out too. For my own peace of mind, I''ve never wanted to be one of several owners walking all over the same boat. I personally don''t think the benefits of pooled resources are worth all those ''extra footsteps''. Good luck- Please post what you decide...


----------



## ndsailor

A good boat that you can find in that kind of price range, and that size range, for a family of four....Hmmm...Check out the Westerly Centaur 26...Its a slow boat, but it fits everything else you mention. Definately get the Tarten if you can find one in the price range you mention that has good equipment for safe cruising with your family.


----------



## sails4peace

I appreciate the good advice...

The Tartans do seem like good solid vessels, although I haven''t inspected one closeup. I have seen quite a few posting for Catalina 25''s/27''s...most under the 10K limit. Does anyone have experience with handling these boats in New England waters? How do they handle offshore and in weather? Other boats in consideration are: Lancer 28, Bristol corsair 24, Ranger 33, Morgan 27, and Sea Sprite 27. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Schleprock

Sounds good.


----------



## capttb

Thread is from 2001 and Sails4peace has not been heard from since, the kids are grown with kids of their own.


----------



## Close Quarters

Too funny! was about to reply and got to the last post.....:eek


----------



## Shockwave

Look for any myriad number of older MORC production boats. They are typically quick for their size, well built and very inexpensive (ie S2 9.1 or Soverel 30..) Have fun, your kids will love you for taking them sailing.


----------



## SailingJoanne

Shockwave said:


> Look for any myriad number of older MORC production boats. They are typically quick for their size, well built and very inexpensive (ie S2 9.1 or Soverel 30..) Have fun, your kids will love you for taking them sailing.


True! My hubby and I love Soverel 30! Good luck! :sailing-pilgrims:


----------



## VickiLee

All the best for the trip. be safe.


----------



## Minnewaska

VickiLee said:


> All the best for the trip. be safe.


In the spirit of trying to be helpful, I encourage you to look at the date of the posts in the upper left corner. The trip was 16 years ago.

If you are trying to find ways of increasing your post count, to open up some features that are restricted until you do, I suggest going to the Off Topic forums and find the Song threads, etc, where you can post a dozen and get it over with.

Glad you're participating.


----------



## VickiLee

Extremely sorry sir! Did not noticed it.


----------

